# Case mod- front panel



## Trio (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm interested in modding an old bare case, but I haven't an idea how I should go about making the front part of the case. Any suggestions on how to make it? Here's a pic of what I mean by a front panel:






I'm guessing making the sides will be pretty simple; I can just get aluminum sides made. But the front seems difficult, like a fancy cut made of plastic:






Do I have to go to some plastic manufactuer and have a custom-made front...? Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 15, 2009)

What is it that you want to do to your front panel?


----------



## Trio (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have one, thats the thing. It was a really old PC, so I threw out all the exterior plastic parts. All that's left is the bare case, so I have to make my own front panel. But I'm not sure how to do it. Looking at my own PC (the second picture), the sides are made of metal so that part will be pretty simple to have made, but I don't know how I'll make the front panel.


----------



## Mitch? (Mar 15, 2009)

you really honestly can't. you'll have to mold it the front panel to fit the cas,e and the exact specifications of the drive bays, etc. you're much better off not doing it ha.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 15, 2009)

bondo, seems to me there's something else you use to actually make the shape, though


----------



## Trio (Mar 15, 2009)

just a noob said:


> bondo, seems to me there's something else you use to actually make the shape, though



So I'll have to clay it? I remember reading about that stuff on wikipedia. I was planning on using that for my original oil computer project, lol (I'm putting that project on hold for the now. It's interesting, but "the marginal costs exceeds the marginal benefits").

Will the bondo stick onto the case, or will I have to make hooks so they latch on to it?

Where can I get a cheap, "blank" case if this project doesn't work? By blank I mean it doesn't have anything fancy on it, like a window or fans screwed into the side panels.


----------



## Aastii (Mar 15, 2009)

You could always dremel the edges of the CD drive bays down so the drives can slide fully in and out and sit flush, so the front of your now bare case is completely flat. This may mean fiddling with the on/off button, but that's no biggy.

Then, make a makeshift door with a few fans one above the other built in sucking through. Make em all lighty up if you want even!!. Then the front would look respectable, but underneath like a bare case. It would be function, with a little bit of form, proper modding  You can do this with some wire mesh or some plastic, but if it is plastic or acrylic, scrap the fans, they would spin but pull nothing through your solid plastic


----------



## Trio (Mar 17, 2009)

Er, could you show me an illustration? lol


----------

